# Beretta Handgun Identify



## OldChief (Jan 25, 2017)

A friend has an old Beretta Handgun, I believe .380, Serial Number 893229, I know this is not much info but can anyone provide any information concerning this firearm?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Give us a model # please. Or a photo


----------



## OldChief (Jan 25, 2017)

Wish I could but that's all the info he's given me so far.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Then it's unlikely that anyone will be able to help you.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Well odds are if its a classic .380 its likely one of 3 styles, so here's a little bit of help,

Google Beretta 1935

or Beretta 70

or Beretta 84, 85, 86


Do any of these look like your animal?

If is very modern then look for Beretta Pico. 

From there check out the berettaforum for lots of info.


----------



## bryan9905 (Jan 30, 2017)

If it is single action and has a steel frame it's likely a model 1934. The serial number would indicate 1941 production. There should be roman numerals which are a date code. Pictures?


----------

